# What happend to rocket ronnie?



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

What happend to rocket ronnie and his awesome gtr r33 i have not heard about him after totb v?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The car is still running and Ronnies still drives it, but he never was one for frequenting the forum and as far as I know is keener just to drive and enjoy the car than try and prove anything to anyone.


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

Glad to hear it's still alive what spec is it these days did he change it after totb v?
:bowdown1: :smokin:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I was at Brands with Ron last Saturday.






From the horses mouth - he hasn't driven it at all this year. But he still has it, just doesn't campaign it anymore.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Mark from Abbey told me at the pod that ronnie was coming back out to play next year to compete against the lemon, will definately make for some interesting viewing!!!

Rob


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

moleman said:


> I was at Brands with Ron last Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is up whit the beetle's?
Is that something new?

:smokin:


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

tweenierob said:


> Mark from Abbey told me at the pod that ronnie was coming back out to play next year to compete against the lemon, will definately make for some interesting viewing!!!
> Rob


Whit his currrent car or a new gtr?
Is it still the ulimate all round uk gtr?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I assumed current car tbh, cant think of many other cars that were as all round as his.. maybe RK?

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I hope they do.

Bet is on if they want it. Lemon v rocket.

Game on!! Proper racing non of that beetle shit.

From skylines to VW's lol come on.
Mick


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

m6beg said:


> I hope they do.
> 
> Bet is on if they want it. Lemon v rocket.
> 
> ...










See that yellow one? 

opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

LOL.....Tweenie , tbh The Rocket will only be a track car , the big motor will go in a certain drag car we are now involved with.

We will still be right into the Beetle racing with Rocket again driving with me in the Abbey car. Our meetings in the Beetle next year are as follows;

1 26th April Mondello Park (International) 6 

2 17th May Croft 3 

3 18th May Croft 3 

4 14/15th June Brands Hatch (Indy) 3 

5 12/13th July Spa 25 

6 24th August Snetterton 4 

7 13th September Pembrey 5 

8 11th October Oulton Park (International) 4 

9 November Day into Night 6


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

tweenierob said:


> Mark from Abbey told me at the pod that ronnie was coming back out to play next year to compete against the lemon, will definately make for some interesting viewing!!!





M6BEG said:


> I hope they do.
> 
> Bet is on if they want it. Lemon v rocket.
> 
> ...





Abbey M/S said:


> LOL.....Tweenie , tbh The Rocket will only be a track car , the big motor will go in a certain drag car we are now involved with.
> 
> We will still be right into the Beetle racing with Rocket again driving with me in the Abbey car. Our meetings in the Beetle next year are as follows...


I guess that's a no on the bet then :blahblah: 

Beetles! lol - wrong forum


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Tried to edit my post, but I was to late seems I am always to late now days.

We have decided that any more development on Rocket Rons engine will move the car away from it,s ultimate road car image that it always has had.

We will now be using John,s 33 drag car for our development on the Rb engine as this will show it true potential far better than trying to keep the Rockets as a ultimate road car.


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

> When you see chickens running, it's not hard to believe they're descended from dinosaurs..


Source: My Pet Chicken: Purchase a Chicken Coop, Baby Chicks, Raise Chickens in Your Backyard, Learn About Chicken Breeds!


Sorry couldn't resist.

Henk


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

skyrocker said:


> Source: My Pet Chicken: Purchase a Chicken Coop, Baby Chicks, Raise Chickens in Your Backyard, Learn About Chicken Breeds!
> 
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist.
> ...


FLMAO




Smokey


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

very good.......PMSL


----------

